# Monster



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

Seen this on saltlife fb had to post the pic


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice bull. Seen the pic on here few months back I believe. Caught in S FL?


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

don't those mahi only live for a few years? I thought i read they're one of the fastest growing fish out there. and does that guy have a coozie on his ankle?


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Cant have your favorite coozie blowing out of the boat now can you?


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Don't quote me on this , but I believe that is Dennis Braid ,of braid harness and such. If it is the story was like this, they caught the fish and weighed it on a scale they ended up claiming it was broken cause it only showed it weighed 65 pounds, so they cleaned the fish and ate it. Turns out the scale was in a different metric system and supposively weighed like 120 pounds. It was awhile ago I read that so don't quote me on it.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

The fish was caught in Panama. He wears knee pads to protect his knees when stand up fishing.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Is that Sammy Sosa?


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

HaHa!!^


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Geez!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

wow that must be like a 6 year old fish, a real old dinosaur


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Capt. Alex Pinney said:


> Don't quote me on this , but I believe that is Dennis Braid ,of braid harness and such. If it is the story was like this, they caught the fish and weighed it on a scale they ended up claiming it was broken cause it only showed it weighed 65 pounds, so they cleaned the fish and ate it. Turns out the scale was in a different metric system and supposively weighed like 120 pounds. It was awhile ago I read that so don't quote me on it.


Bingo, they caught it in Panama. It would have blown away the all tackle record.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Capt. Alex Pinney said:


> Don't quote me on this , but I believe that is Dennis Braid ,of braid harness and such. If it is the story was like this, they caught the fish and weighed it on a scale they ended up claiming it was broken cause it only showed it weighed 65 pounds, so they cleaned the fish and ate it. Turns out the scale was in a different metric system and supposively weighed like 120 pounds. It was awhile ago I read that so don't quote me on it.


 You are exactly right Alex, fish ate a LARGE live bait I believe!


----------



## headschmo (Jun 5, 2009)

I believe they caught this bull while filming an episode of Tred Barta's show. Barta also did an article in Sportfishing Magazine on it. They show the fish being weighed during the episode, and you can hear Braid go "65, I don't believe it!"


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Previously posted; 
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...t-me-south-florida-giant-dolphin-photo-82276/


----------

